# Best postworkout carb - Maltodextrin vs waxymaize



## Rishiii (Sep 20, 2014)

Ive tried dextrose before but felt really bloated and struggle to get my post post meal in after. Im looking to gain some quality lean weight and keep fat down although I know its down to overall calories etc but was thinking post workout to add some carbs in before my meal. Which is best for this and what is your approach to help gain lean size without fat gain.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Rishiii said:


> Ive tried dextrose before but felt really bloated and struggle to get my post post meal in after. Im looking to gain some quality lean weight and keep fat down although I know its down to overall calories etc but was thinking post workout to add some carbs in before my meal. Which is best for this and what is your approach to help gain lean size without fat gain.


If your struggling with bloat I'd suggest a carb such as Karbolyn http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/karbo-lyntm/10983101.html

It passes the stomach very quickly due to its molecular weight meaning no bloat 

Branch cyclic dextrin does this very well too!

Like you said though lean gain will be down to overall diet!

Try to have a small surplus of kcals (200/300) over maintenance, monitor weight and how you look in the mirror to gauge progress!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I found a 50/50 split of Malto and Dextrose works best, but its down to personally preference really in my experience.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Highly branched cyclic dextrin (HBCD) would be my recommendation. I use it for intra but it's excellent for pre, intra and post.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Virtago...This is what I settled for in the end. I suffered many gastric issues using other carb powders. I purchase from BP here's the link so you can look at the write up and values.

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/vitargo.html?dpc=BULK5&msg=New%20customer?%20Get%20%C2%A35%20off%20Vitargo%20on%20your%20first%20order%20over%20%C2%A310&gclid=CICx8r2wkcECFazItAodriIA5Q


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

AlQaholic said:


> is this stuff expensive in UK? think it would help with my bloat.


Keep your eye out for offers from Bulkpowders. I have around 4kg of the stuff sat around from when they had it on sale not so long ago.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> is this stuff expensive in UK? think it would help with my bloat.


To be honest I'm not sure because I get mine for free.... look into it and I'm sure you'll find a good deal and I'd say it should definitely help with that bloat; it certainly does for most people I know.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Fruit?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm rather partial to some cereal with whey


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bowl of rice krispies and a shake


----------



## Rishiii (Sep 20, 2014)

Might try a having some fruit maybe a banana with my shake.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

When cutting and carbs are low I just have a pro/carb based meal when I get home from the gym. When trying to gain I normally use 50g Maltodextrin and 50g isolate post-workout, but just treated myself to some Vitargo as it was in a sale to try as it's meant to be better, digested faster etc, but in terms of bloat I've noticed no difference between Vitargo and Maltodextrin to be honest


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

White rice and pinapple for me....don't see the need for powered carbs tbh. ..I like my food


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never had a problem with malto and bloating, I drink mine intra-workout rather than post and so just have some whey post-workout, followed by a solid meal about an hour or two later when I can stomach it after a hard session.


----------



## Rishiii (Sep 20, 2014)

Cool ordering some maltodextrin for next week and will be using in my shake for post workout during high carb day. Will let you know how it goes when I get it but the fruit and oats seem well on my stomach so far.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jelly babies!!! :thumb:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Think there was a lengthy thread on something like this where @Pscarb wrote his bit. Can't remember what was said.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mey said:


> Think there was a lengthy thread on something like this where @Pscarb wrote his bit. Can't remember what was said.


Just did a search and I think it's probably this one..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/272802-intra-workout-carbs.html


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

irish87 said:


> White rice and pinapple for me....don't see the need for powered carbs tbh. ..I like my food


Same as.

60g of isolate, 120g of oats and a large banana does me. Or sweet and sour chicken and rice. I don't see how any fad powdered carb can really better that.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

steeley said:


> Same as.
> 
> 60g of isolate, 120g of oats and a large banana does me. Or sweet and sour chicken and rice. I don't see how any fad powdered carb can really better that.


Some people will argue the to55 with the digestion rates of different carbs and the need for fast-digesting carbs post training. but if what your doing is working then all is good.

Persoanlly I use fast carbs intra-workout in the form of @TheProteinWorks ultra-carb product and hydro whey.

Post workout I have 100grams pineapple and a banana and 2 scoops of whey concentrate.

As my insulin has already been spiked intra workout I dont feel the need to spike it again postworkout as such.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

notorious1990 said:


> Some people will argue the to55 with the digestion rates of different carbs and the need for fast-digesting carbs post training. but if what your doing is working then all is good.
> 
> Persoanlly I use fast carbs intra-workout in the form of @TheProteinWorks ultra-carb product and hydro whey.
> 
> ...


You know what mate, they can argue all they like. I've tried pretty much every new supplement on the market over the past 10 years or so and I've found the only thing they gave over solid food sources was huge amounts of stomach acid for whatever reason.

Just how fast do the carbs and protein need to be around a workout?

My pre wo blast now is usually a double espresso ie caffeine and maybe a banana. Intra wo, I don't bother with and post wo as already mentioned.

If eating is scheduled correctly throughout the day, I really believe that any powdered source of whatever is not superior to a solid source.

However, this whole thing surrounding speed of carbs changes when slin is thrown into the equation.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

steeley said:


> You know what mate, they can argue all they like. I've tried pretty much every new supplement on the market over the past 10 years or so and I've found the only thing they gave over solid food sources was huge amounts of stomach acid for whatever reason.
> 
> Just how fast do the carbs and protein need to be around a workout?
> 
> ...


I know what your saying and I do agree with you in regards the eating schedule and solid foods etc etc.

Intra-workout carbs are there to keep your body in an anabolic state whilst training and release insulin (insulin being the anabolic hormone as you know) and obviously help with recovery from the get-go rather than when you finish.

Powdered sources are there for conveinence for most people. But they do have there place in regards to rapid absorbtion due to molecular weight.

Solid food for instance can take anywhere between 6-8 hours to digest (stomach and small intestine) depening on macros eaten.

powders such as hydrolysed whey for example are already pre-digested as such and therefore their gastric time is significantly lower and in turn absorbed into the blood stream alot faster


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

notorious1990 said:


> I know what your saying and I do agree with you in regards the eating schedule and solid foods etc etc.
> 
> Intra-workout carbs are there to keep your body in an anabolic state whilst training and release insulin (insulin being the anabolic hormone as you know) and obviously help with recovery from the get-go rather than when you finish.
> 
> ...


I get that mate but personally I didn't notice any advantage physique-wise using these supplements over solid sources.

The convenience thing can be an advantage though especially if someone is having difficulty in cramming in 6/8 meals.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

pop tarts


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

notorious1990 said:


> Post workout I have 100grams pineapple and a banana and 2 scoops of whey concentrate.
> 
> As my insulin has already been spiked intra workout I dont feel the need to spike it again postworkout as such.


Fructose won't and can't replenish muscle glycogen so not particularly effective. Nothing wrong with pineapple in conjunction with a different whole food source of carbs eg rice as long as the pineapple is fresh and therefor contains enzymes. But alone... Not the best choice.

Powders have benefits as you already mentioned but are best used in conjunction with whole foods as they are not at all nutritious. The perform one function; replenish muscle glycogen quickly.

If I wasn't using insulin I wouldn't bother with them at all and would just go home and eat.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bensif said:


> Fructose won't and can't replenish muscle glycogen so not particularly effective. Nothing wrong with pineapple in conjunction with a different whole food source of carbs eg rice as long as the pineapple is fresh and therefor contains enzymes. But alone... Not the best choice.
> 
> Powders have benefits as you already mentioned but are best used in conjunction with whole foods as they are not at all nutritious. The perform one function; replenish muscle glycogen quickly.
> 
> If I wasn't using insulin I wouldn't bother with them at all and would just go home and eat.


I dont use the fruit to replenish glycogen as I know it doesnt do this anyway. I use it for a few vits and minerals.

Using intra-workout carbs I dont feel the need to replenish glycogen or spike insulin again hence not having a carb powder or whole foods as I already said in the second sentence you quoted me on.


----------

